# Student examples



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 2, 2005)

With now a fair amount of people taking EIS it would be great if any student would like to put up music made from their exercises. i realize that people outside of EIS might view these as pieces, but it would be great for those involved to share ideas and how lessons are being used.

I know this is probably a stretch but it would be great to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Jackull (Jul 2, 2005)

Like to post some & get comments, but no hosts :( :cry: 

jacKuLL


----------



## Dan Selby (Jul 3, 2005)

I've had to take a break from my lessons at the moment, unfortunately - just too much going on right now - but when I get going again I will do my best, Craig. 

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 3, 2005)

The only one I can think to contribute which is 100% EIS is a relatively elementary idea that sounds more complicated than it is - it's based on Book 2, Lesson 1 that I did several months ago: 

http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/SpudSteps3.mp3

The only other thing would be my last piece, Waves, which uses just about everything I had learned to Book 2, lesson 3: voice leading, eis scales, bass movement, etc:

http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/WavesFinal.mp3

Hope this helps.


----------



## groove (Jul 3, 2005)

this is great frederick ! love the waves final a lot... not all of that is from EIS or i didn't readed the book correctly :lol: 

anyway i'm still working on it (just getting into bass in motion) no cues yet...soon !

stephane


----------



## MCS (Jul 5, 2005)

Frederick, that's really cool!

Best,
Michael


----------



## José Herring (Jul 5, 2005)

I think the work is really good. I'm really starting to be impressed with the EIS thing.

Looking into it.

Jose


----------



## Jackull (Jul 5, 2005)

Frederick Russ said:


> The only one I can think to contribute which is 100% EIS is a relatively elementary idea that sounds more complicated than it is - it's based on Book 2, Lesson 1 that I did several months ago:
> http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/SpudSteps3.mp3


Yes 100% EiS & clearly using the book2-lesson1 idea. The thing that makes it sound interesting & complicated is your additional moving line (counterpoint) on top of E1 progression plus the orchestration. You did an excellent job out of this simple exercise. Now I have to go back & see what I've missed on all the topics ... 
Thanks for posting this again Fred & I hope others will share how they treat the lessons in a piece & go beyond.

jacKuLL 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks Frederick,

this is perfect, actual EIS application, it reminds of the techniques i often have totally forgotton and should not, and here is real example of one technique. It's great that it is orchestrated as it lets one hear how a certain technnique might be used.

thanks again for posting this


----------



## MCS (Jul 7, 2005)

Here?s another example. Based on book 2 lesson 1.

first 12 bars is a progression of fifth, the next 12 bars is a progression of E5 both descending.

http://www.mimesc.com/music/progessions.mp3 (www.mimesc.com/music/progessions.mp3)

Of course this is a VERY basic example, so I don?t know whether I can call it 'music' :D 

Best,
Michael


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 7, 2005)

cool

i like hearing the little bits of counterpoint that are created through the exercise.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jul 8, 2005)

Frederick Russ said:


> The only one I can think to contribute which is 100% EIS is a relatively elementary idea that sounds more complicated than it is - it's based on Book 2, Lesson 1 that I did several months ago:
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/SpudSteps3.mp3
> 
> ...



Frederick,

I enjoyed the first example. Very nice!

I am drawned to EIS harmonic progressions.
One of these days I will make sure to check it out!

ps: I am not sure about the first hits into the chords (being doubled).
A roll into only one accent seems to work better?
The rest is very enjoyable, very cinematic as well!


----------



## rJames (Jul 9, 2005)

Frederick Russ said:


> The only one I can think to contribute which is 100% EIS is a relatively elementary idea that sounds more complicated than it is - it's based on Book 2, Lesson 1 that I did several months ago:
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/mymusic/SpudSteps3.mp3
> 
> ...



It has taken me this long to listen to those pieces, Frederick. Very nice indeed.

Both pieces are very cool. Don't know what else to say.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 11, 2005)

this is cool Larry. Really nice movements.

Thanks for the auto pan..

to those wondering what this is, it is an exercise in harmony in 4ths.

In the future, you are welcome to start your own thread if you wish. It is quite hidden in the back of this old one. 

Beer is good.


----------



## Larry Pink (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Dan, and Craig -for your comments, and taking the time to listen.
I've put up a couple more exercises, if anyone wants to compare notes.
One is from Book 2, on 13th chords from various scales, and the other is from Book 3, on five part harmony in 3rds.

http://homepage.mac.com/ergosphere/FileSharing1.html


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 12, 2005)

Larry, that was really interesting. What you are studying in EIS looks very intriguing.

A nice tribute to Spuds.


----------



## Jackull (Aug 12, 2005)

> I've been reluctant to offer up my meager "piano only" examples amidst
> all the wonderful orchestrated pieces I hear at V.I. Control, but I've had a couple of beers now and what the hell.
> Long live Spud!



So you finally post here & share with all of us. Thanks for the posts. It is a pleasure to see you around, I'll join you with a couple more beers 8) 8) 

jackuLL


----------



## Larry Pink (Aug 12, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I only see the 4ths exercise Larry



Sorry, I'm new to the iDisk thing.
It should work now.

http://homepage.mac.com/ergosphere/FileSharing1.html


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 17, 2005)

Larry,
Thanks for sharing. I enjoyed your pieces and followed along with the scores. I couldn't get the 2nd example to work though.
I'm interested in EIS as well. What would you say is your goal with EIS?


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 17, 2005)

Fred,
I'm very impressed with your examples. YOu always seem to orchestrate as your work through EIS.
did I miss a post? I was wondering what librarys you used? VSL and custom?


----------



## Larry Pink (Aug 19, 2005)

jonathanparham said:


> I enjoyed your pieces and followed along with the scores. I couldn't get the 2nd example to work though.
> I'm interested in EIS as well. What would you say is your goal with EIS?



Thanks, Jonathan. I don't know why that file doesn't work. but I'll look into it. 
My goal with EIS is to learn and understand as much about music and composition as I possibly can in the years allotted to me.
This course is the best that I've come across. If you're interested, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Larry Pink (Aug 19, 2005)

http://homepage.mac.com/ergosphere/FileSharing1.html

My apologies. I've removed the files, and for the time being this link is not active.


----------

